

Presented with two paths. - mrkmcknz

I have two strong start up models at a point where I need to drop one and concentrate on the other.<p>I really can't pick between them.<p>What criteria would you personally use to separate the two?<p>Other than x has a bigger market.
======
bennywild
I'm going to assume "Other than x has a bigger market" can be extrapolated to
be "Other than x has more of an upside."

And from that I'll extrapolate that you are in the entrepreneur game to learn
and grow as an individual as well as provide something new and interesting for
its own sake.

So I'd say "Pick the one that would likely cascade to greater discoveries down
the road." In this case, a new mathematics would be a better choice than a new
engine based on understood mathematics.

